# Shrimp-Friendly Cichlid?



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Apistogramma will eat all the young, and possibly the adult shrimp. I keep mine with Amanos, which are much larger than CRS, etc. and they get chased around from time to time even.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I've had crappy luck with 3 species: Dicrossus filamentosa, Apistogramma borelli, and Apistogramma cacatuoides. They were fine at first but then they learned that shrimp were tasty... I guess ymmv.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Chichlids and shrimp are like water and oil, they will not mix. Betta and shrimp will not be a good combo either. both view shrimp as food. you could put some chili rasbora with shrimp, or some threadfin rainbows, but in tanks that small I would not put anything bigger than that. Dario Dario might be ok with the adults, although they will eat shrimp babies and will actively hunt them out.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

I keep my Bolivian Ram with Amanos with zero issues but I wouldn't try it with CRS. I can't think of any cichlid that I'd consider safe with smaller shrimp. They're bound to become food.

Oh and CPOs will devour them.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

CPOs are fine with shrimp, they're very slow


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah I see you found my thread . It really does depend on the individual fish I took a big gamble putting a ram into a small tank with dozens of shrimp but luckily mine turned out to be docile. Also if you do plan on taking the risk, keep in mind keeping him well fed and satisfied with meals will most likely doubles your success in keeping the two together.


----------



## tadpole2 (Nov 7, 2010)

not sure if this will be any use to you, but...
i keep amoured shrimp and amano shrimp with GBR's...and ive never had a single problem, i still have all my shrimp alive and well.
...just thort i'd add me say


----------



## tadpole2 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have also kept crystal white shrimp, and red nosed shrimp/rhino shrimp as their better known.
and again these were kept with GBR's


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

My Dario Dario is oblivious to the shrimp in the tank. That fish lives in its own little world, completely clueless that anyone else lives with him for the most part. He will follow the pygmy corys around and eat their eggs as they spawn. But he doesn't seem to know that he should eat shrimp. He spends a lot of time around their main hang out and no one is afraid of him.

I keep the Dario, green-eyed rasboras and pygmy corys with the shrimp in my 13g. I have kept platys, mollies, black harlies, peppered corys, guppies and even a CT betta with my RCS without a problem. But I wouldn't trust anything bigger, especially not a cichlid.

I don't have first-hand experience, but I've read that CPOs will eat shrimplettes and adults sometimes. I don't want to take the risk so I've never kept them together.

-Lisa


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I would keep RCS in with my apisto(s) (sadly, my female died, I plan on adding another). They seem docile enough, however, like most fish, they will eat the young, but not enough to bring the population down. I think you would be fine to add RCS, amanos, and larger shrimp. I would not do any CRS or tigers just because of their price range and how they are small. If you can get some RCS for a low price or you have them in another tank, I would add a few and see what happens.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I just saw that this was about a fluval ebi...No cichlid will fit. CPO's are nice, never had them so I can't say.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

My Rams and Apistos ate all the Cherry shrimp in my tanks. I have seen betas eat shrimp also. However I have kept adult Amano Shrimp with both Rams and Apistos without any problems.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l think the trick is to introduce the rams while they are still small that way they grow up together and not see them as prey.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

!shadow! said:


> l think the trick is to introduce the rams while they are still small that way they grow up together and not see them as prey.


I dont know, my Apisto Fry/Juvies will start eating them as soon as they can fit one in their mouth :hihi: ... Not sure if Rams are the same or not.


----------

